# super low rise jeans



## maiho (Mar 20, 2004)

Is it normal that when you buy super low rise jeans that you have to buy it 1 or 2 sizes bigger than your normal size? I'm scared i might be gaining weight, but all my old jeans still fit. Anyway, I bought a pair of Express super low rise jeans today (cetine), and i had to get them 2 sizes bigger.




I just want to know is that normal. Is it because it's so low on your waist, and that part is bigger? Im freaking out. Please please help!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 21, 2004)

I think it's normal because I had to do the same when I bought a pair of Express jeans that are low riders. It might be just that Express jean's sizes run smaller too. I almost didn't buy the pair because I was so mad that I had to buy a bigger size but they fit fine so I quit worrying about it.


----------



## alittleweirdo (Mar 21, 2004)

I agree--Express jeans run small



their jeans are always tight on me. But I have Old Navy low-rise jeans that are my normal size. I also find that stretch jeans run bigger. If you buy jeans that are 100% cotton you usually need a bigger size since they might shrink.

If your old jeans still fit, I wouldn't worry about it. Every brand has different sizing, it's really annoying!


----------



## maiho (Mar 22, 2004)

phew!! okay, thanks u guys. I feel a bit better now. I was so worried that i had to get 2 sizes up. Yikes!!! These are the express cetine. 100% cotton, non stretch. I guess i shouldnt worry too much then. hehe

Originally Posted by *alittleweirdo* I agree--Express jeans run small



their jeans are always tight on me. But I have Old Navy low-rise jeans that are my normal size. I also find that stretch jeans run bigger. If you buy jeans that are 100% cotton you usually need a bigger size since they might shrink. If your old jeans still fit, I wouldn't worry about it. Every brand has different sizing, it's really annoying!


----------



## diamonds (Mar 24, 2004)

well my hips are very wide so when i by them realy low cut then i have to get them bigger. but i am not fat at all so enless you think your fat then i wouldnt worry about it


----------

